# Dogs and cats



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

The thing about cats and even kittens is - they have those sharp little claws. I bet if Teddy was hurting the kitten - he would know it. Teddy sounds like he is being really gentle and mothering!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, that's why I don't worry about him being too rough with my older cat. Mickey is the alpha in that relationship and when he's had enough, there is no question in Teddy's mind. I've seen him b*tch-slap Teddy and make Teddy whimper, more from hurt feelings than physical pain. 

I find it fascinating to watch how they work things out amongst themselves.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Honestly, it sounds like your situation is pretty ideal for a dog + new cat situation. Teddy is gentle, kind, and playful with the kitten who is not scared and will let this happen, he plays well with your other cat, you sound like you're doing an excellent job taking care of him and making sure playtime between puppy and kitty goes well.  I wish my dog wasn't so big cause he LOVES kittens. If he could kiss them and cuddle them all day he'd be a happy camper. 

I'd say just do what you're doing right now- continue to supervise play time (I would supervise all interaction between puppy and kitty to be honest) and make sure Teddy doesn't get too excited and hurt the kitty. The fact that you're tethering him occasionally is also great; let the kitty have his alone time and chill. Sounds like he's fitting in great with your family, it's always nice to see animals bonding so well.  
I wouldn't worry too much about him getting annoyed with Teddy grooming him. If he wanted to leave, he would! Or he'd be sure to get the message across.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks - I think that's exactly what my question was, even though I didn't know how to phrase it. I guess most kids protest when their mom is cleaning them. 

Teddy: Mr. Mom LOL


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm just amazed. Fozzie chases our cat every chance he gets. He has no intention of hurting her, he just wants to play. The cat is 11 years old and wants none of it. So we leash him when in the house and keep them seperate at all times. 

I wish it was different though.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I have 3 cats, a Persian and 2 tabbies. All 3 of the cats are rescues - the tabbies I got as kittens but the persian was 1.5 years old when I adopted her. She came from a house with a dog, so she was fine with Finnegan right from the start.

Actually, part of the reason that I purchased a dog from a breeder rather than rescue is that I wanted to know about the dogs temperment. With a rescue, I felt that I would not be sure that it had not had some bad experience or some behaviour not kown to the rescue group that would cause him to hurt my cats. After all, it was their home first.

Well, when I brought Finnegan home, all 3 of the cats came around him and I was thrilled. Then as he was settled in his new surroundings, he started chasing and nipping at them to play. The persian tolerated him and put up with a lot. One day I caught him pulling her off a chair by her tail...

The two tabbies developed a fear of him and stayed clear. I put up a baby gate between the family room/kitchen area and the rest of the house so he couldn't go after them.

Well, it is one year later and the baby gate remains. He is very good with the Persian and she is fine with him, she has even slept in with him a couple of nights, but as soon as he sees the tabbies, it's on! 

I do have hopes that he will grow out of it at some point and honestly, the tabbies are always trying to get close to him. I often find them sleeping by the baby gate when he is sleeping, so I don't think they are mortally afraid of him.

He will bring toys over and drop them by the cats, but when the Persian gets down from her "Princess Chair" to play, he gets all excited and chases her and holds her down with his paw or stands over her. Then he gets disappointed when she goes back to her chair.

I think he just doesn't understand the size difference between his 58 lbs and her 8.5 lbs! LOL! This is kind of funny to me because he is fine with small dogs and interacts with them appropriately.

Anyhow it seems like you are off to a great start with your kitten Marian. I have been told that as long as the cats have an escape route they will be fine because they are faster than a dog. Even my chubbie tabbie (15.5 lbs) can outrun Finn up the stairs to get under a bed! I would just make sure if you are not home to supervise tht you leave the kitten in a room with the door closed until it grows.


----------

